

Justin.tv: having scalability issues. - tim_1_2_3

I hope founder of justin.tv's founder reads this message. 
I have been trying to watch Nadal Murray match online for last half an hour. But the page never loads :((<p>http://es.justin.tv/nadal2
======
icey
<http://www.justin.tv/help>

